# Goat leg in Smokin-it



## ahakohda

So I came across full leg of goat and decided to give it a try.

Basically I separated leg somewhere in the middle and used whatever meat was there for some kebabs in Grillex.

Bottom part was stuffed all over with cubes of smoked salo (pork fatback) and rubbed with Smoke Ring Championship BBQ Rub. Left it wrapped in the fridge for 3 days.








Heated up Smokin-it model 2 and loaded it with apple chips. Cooked at 225F and it was there for around 8 hours till 160F internal.







I'll tell you meat itself was very nice plus all those cubes of fat infused juices throughout. And Just to make it fun I sprinkled some Smoke Ring BBQ sauce on meat and it is the very best sauce I ever tasted. Right combination of sweet and tangy with spice kick on its tale.

Wife was very happy.


----------



## venture

Looks good from here?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel

Does look good.Pork fat a nice touch.I enjoyed the goat I did in my MES but being honest I think  lamb came out a lot better. Goat is so lean,makes great curry,or cooked in red sauce Calabrian style.

Great challenge looks like you nailed it.


----------



## ahakohda

My best indicator is my 6yo daughter. She is so picky in what she eats......But to my surprise she asked for more of it. Maybe she was extra hungry though.....:):)


----------



## smokinhusker

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Lawyer Bob

Have you cooked one since?  Looks good.  Just wondered if it was worth a 2nd try.


----------



## ahakohda

It was an unusual to me experiment both in meat type and cooking that meat. 
I don’t have an easy access to goat meat. So I never cooked it again.
But if you got goat leg - try it. If i ever do it again I will try to go for 205 internal. Like pulled pork.


----------



## JLeonard

Looks mighty tasty.
Jim


----------



## normanaj

That's great!


----------

